
Microsoft is bringing its famed Word Flow keyboard to the iPhone - fgtx
http://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-bringing-word-flow-keyboard-iphone
======
CarolineW
Is this the same as Swype? That's already on Android, iOS 8, Symbian, Windows
7, MeeGo, and Windows Phone. Is Microsoft "Word Flow" better? I find Swype to
be pretty good.

[http://www.swype.com/](http://www.swype.com/)

